

The ideal length for everything on the Internet - castig
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2014/04/06/ideal-length-everything-internet/

======
castig
Here's the recap:

Tweet: 100 characters

Facebook post: less than 40 characters

Google Plus Headline: less than 60 characters

A headline: 6 words

A blog post: 7 minutes of reading or 1,600 words

Email subject line: 28-39 characters

Presentation online: 18 minutes

A domain name: 8 characters

